# Dorian Yates beginner routine



## heavyduty11 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dorian Yates first mass building program as according to the now out of print book Blood and Guts. It's the routine he used in his first two years of serious training and he won he first bodybuilding show using this very routine. Dorian has stated that in his first year or so he was a natty and started using steroids when training for his first show.

Workout A

Chest - Bench Press, Incline Press (Barbell or Dumbbell)

Back - Chins, Bent Rows (Barbell or Dumbbell), Deadlifts

Shoulders - Press Behind the Neck, Side Lateral Raises

Workout B

Legs - Squats, Leg Press, Leg Curls, Standing Calf Raises,

Seated Calf Raises

Biceps - Barbell Curls, Preacher Curls

Triceps - Pressdowns, Extensions

Do 1 to 2 warm up sets followed by 2 work sets to failure

for 8 to 12 reps (reduce the weight by 10% on the second set if needed).

Split done every other day or 3 days a week


----------

